# الفيلم المثير الممنوع من العرض الدكتاتور الامريكى شاهده مجانا



## مهااب محمد (2 يونيو 2012)

الفيلم المثير الممنوع من العرض الدكتاتور الامريكى شاهده مجانا












أصدرت شركة "بارامونت" الأمريكية للإنتاج الفيلم الساخر "الديكتاتور"The Dictator الذي يقوم ببطولته الممثل اليهودي ساشا بارون كوهين. 

ظهر بارون وهو يتحدث بالعربية كلاما غير مفهوم ويرتدي ملابس عسكرية، ولديه علاقات نسائية إحداهما مع الممثلة ميجان فوكس التي تظهر بشخصيتها الحقيقية في الفيلم. 

كما يبرز الإعلان أن الحاكم العربي محب لأمريكا ويركب الجمال في مواكب بشوارعها، ويصل لما يريده بالأموال. 

وكانت شركة "بارامونت" المنتجة أصدرت بيانا في يناير 2011 أن الفيلم مقتبس من كتاب "زبيبة أند ذا كينج" Zabibah and The King أو"زبيبة والملك"، كان الرئيس صدام حسين كتبه قبل رحيله، وستدور أحداثه بشكل فكاهي حول رئيس ديكتاتور يعمل جاهدا ويضحي بحياته حتى لا ترى دولته الديموقراطية.




















لمشاهدة الفيلم من 


هناااااااااااااااااااا



او



هناااااااااااااااااااااااا






فى النهاية اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد نال اعجابكم​


----------

